# Creature Hair?



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Any suggestions on where to buy semi-cheap hair for creatures? I'd like to stay away from wigs if possible. I'm looking for 6-8" in length and fairly stiff. I'm working on a troll and some other creatures that need hair and curly blonde wigs don't quite work.

Any thoughts?


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Find a local horse ranch and see about getting some mane and tail hair. They regularly trim them and are more than happy to give some up. Works great for many things.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I takes a ******* to think of horse hair...lol


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

good idea hrdhead..
you can also use twine if you detwist it ..if you want dif color you can soak it in tea or dye it


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm really looking for synthetic, plus we don't have any horse farms anywhere close that I know of. Good suggestion though, thanks HrdHeaded!


Great idea Lilly...never thought of that. Plus it would have that coarse, nappy look to it.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

I read somewhere people wher using hair extension bought at sally's beauty supplies


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

even untwitsed raffia would work too.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Sally Beauty Supply sells synthetic hair in 24 inch lengths. Comes in all colors. They even have smooth or kinked hair. Last time I checked they where between $0.99-$1.99.
This is the hair I used when I made my werewolf.
http://www.sallybeauty.com/100+Kanekalon+Jumbo+Braid/SASSY7,default,pd.html?cgid=Hair16-02


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks Karen. I been looking for cheap wigs to cut up. This way I can get the color I want.


----------



## lord_tici_taci (May 13, 2006)

Dogs tend to shed this time of year, right? Though that wouldn't be synthetic...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Black Cat said:


> Sally Beauty Supply sells synthetic hair in 24 inch lengths. Comes in all colors. They even have smooth or kinked hair. Last time I checked they where between $0.99-$1.99.
> This is the hair I used when I made my werewolf.
> http://www.sallybeauty.com/100+Kanekalon+Jumbo+Braid/SASSY7,default,pd.html?cgid=Hair16-02


This is what i use too.


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

We have a chain store in the south called "The Dollar General Store" I have been able to find lots of hair extentions in different colors CHEAP ($1.99).


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

The dollar tree has play hair on plastic hair bands. They are usually neon colors though


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Never thought of those hair clip things with hair attached - great idea!

Thanks everyone for all the help..I really need some hair so I can move forward with my creation!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I like to use the cheap Halloween wig hair. I like to make it nasty by tinting a little latex with dark latex paint (I suppose you could just use latex paint). I use a cheap plastic glove for this. Just put some paint on the glove and run your fingers through the wig. You'll end up pulling out some hair as you do this, which is good because the hair is usually to thick and full. The hair will be thinner and nasty looking when the latex dries.


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

HHH, I could score you a TON of dog hair! Our girl Lily sheds enough to fill a pillowcase everyday, I swear! 

That way if your prop gets wet it gets the wet dog smell to add to it's scariness. 

Meet me at Enger Tower at midnight for the dropoff.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Ooohhh sneaky and mysterious! 

But unless your dog has 6-8" long hair, I don't think it'll help much. I do like the idea of that wet dog smell, though.

But thanks for the offer, Bilbo!


----------



## bw1 (Apr 12, 2008)

Check for crape hair where they sell theatrical makeup http://www.mehron.com/retail/moreinfo.cfm/58


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

bw1 - THANKS!!! This seems to be exactly what I'm looking for. I just ordered 6 different colors and can't wait till I get 'em so I can finally finish my troll!

Thanks everyone for the help and suggestions.


----------

